# 18mm vs 250mm (Sigma 18-250) Sample Inside



## PhotoXopher (Feb 26, 2010)

Since my Sigma 18-250 isn't selling I figured I'd saddle it up and give it a whirl, I had forgotten how fun this lens is. There's something to be said for versatility.

Here's what you get with 18mm on a crop frame camera:






Same shot at 250mm:


----------

